
Life on Mars, from Viking to Curiosity (2017) - dnetesn
http://nautil.us/issue/57/communities/life-on-mars-from-viking-to-curiosity
======
_rpd
Elon Musk's Space Tesla Isn't Going to Mars. It's Going Somewhere More
Important.

> The Falcon Heavy launch would place the Roadster into a heliocentric orbit,
> meaning that like the planets and comets and so on, it will be orbiting the
> sun. More specifically, the Muskmobile will go into a type of heliocentric
> orbit called Trans-Mars injection, which it is the easiest and least energy-
> intensive way to move objects back and forth between Earth and Mars.

[https://www.popularmechanics.com/space/moon-
mars/a16571489/e...](https://www.popularmechanics.com/space/moon-
mars/a16571489/elon-musk-space-tesla-mars/)

The Roadster will not interact with the planet Mars in any way.

~~~
senectus1
unless things go very wrong.

------
jpindar
The only planet that is, as far as we know, populated entirely by robots.

